# My dog, a horse, and a distant buck



## beginnersluck (Jan 30, 2005)

The first one is of my dog in front of the fire in a cabin.
Second is a horse at Cade's Cove
Third is a 10? point at Cade's Cove (if you can see it)


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 30, 2005)

oops, that one was some bedded does.  Here is the buck, about 350 yards away!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2005)

A fine looking dog!  The other 2...well one is a horse and the other is sweet, but a ways off

Jim


----------



## leo (Jan 31, 2005)

*Thanks for sharing your pics*

your dog doesn't look real happy at the disturbance  

leo


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 31, 2005)

Was the buck out there with the does?


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 31, 2005)

Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> Was the buck out there with the does?


Yes and no.  Yes he was in the same field a long ways away from the does, but no, he was just eating, not chasing.  The picture was taken November 13th so he could have been ruttin'!


----------



## McFLY (Jan 31, 2005)

*Cades Cove??*

Just curious, seen a lot of pics from Cades Cove,  Where is it????


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 31, 2005)

McFLY said:
			
		

> Just curious, seen a lot of pics from Cades Cove,  Where is it????


about 25 miles outside of Gatlingburg, TN.  Very nice "historical"place.  Old churches, homesteads, wildlife everywhere.  My suggestion...take a picnic b/c you can walk about anywhere on that place you want...plenty of trails to hike!


----------



## ryano (Feb 3, 2005)

cool pics man!!!!!     here is my buddy Keagan,    hes spoiled rotten of course......this was taken Saturday during the ice storm.....he had just been outside for a few minutes when I took this shot     dont ya just love Boxers??????


----------



## beginnersluck (Feb 3, 2005)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> cool pics man!!!!!     here is my buddy Keagan,    hes spoiled rotten of course......this was taken Saturday during the ice storm.....he had just been outside for a few minutes when I took this shot     dont ya just love Boxers??????


They're very loyal dogs and love everyone they meet...especially kids.  I don't think I'd choose any other dog now!


----------



## HT2 (Feb 4, 2005)

*B.....*

Great Pictures man!!!!!!!!!

That's a pretty good lookin' buck.........From 350 yards away anyway.........


----------

